# (VA) Big, sound Chesapeake male/proven producer



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

*HR Hope Springs Hush Hush MH* "Usher" above, right by Southern Md's Dances with Wolves**MH WDQ x CH Puffin II JH CD WDX, by Chestnut Hills Ironwood Oak***MH. This is a very productive working pedigree that also produces a good looking, biddable type of Chesapeake. Usher is registered with both AKC & UKC.

Usher is pictured with his daughter Hope Springs Double Puff** from his first litter. Both are running masters and qualifying. He is a big, kind dog and runs hard on blinds and marks. Incredibly good marker. He stands 25" and weighs about 85 lbs. Throws really nice self colored pups in every color (brown, deadgrass, sedge and ash) and large litters. He is a very mellow dog when not working and is good around other dogs, even other intact males. Very good conformation, correct angulation and coarse heavy coat that is an eye catching shade of ash.








OFA Good, normal elbows, annual clear CERF, PRA & EIC clear by parentage, tested DM clear. His OFA page is here
Available for live cover or AI (shipped fresh or frozen) we use Companion Animal Clinic in Gainesville VA. For more information PM me or email [email protected]


----------

